# IHS Scotland Branch



## jojobeans123 (Feb 5, 2011)

I suppose this thread is more directed at Herp keepers in Scotland.

I wanted to start this thread as I would love for there to be an IHS branch in Scotland.

So, if there was an IHS branch in Scotland would you be more inclined to become an IHS member (if you are not already) and would you attend the club regularly to make it work?

I know I would answer yes to both these questions, but I’m interested to hear what other Herp keepers in Scotland have to say?

If this thread goes as planned I’m going to link it up in the IHS/FBH section on RFUK, almost like a petition for the folks that run the IHS/FBH.

So please vote if you are based in Scotland!!


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes vote from me jo


----------



## jojobeans123 (Feb 5, 2011)

stevier said:


> Yes vote from me jo


Cheers Stevie - just you and me so far mate!!

Bump!


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

I dont think its as simple as saying yes or no, Scotland is a big place! and not everyone has transport.
Im already an IHS member, but it would really depend where and when meetings where held if I could attend or not so i can only say I would do my best to try to attend where possible. but if it was in Glasgow I wouldn't really be happy about going as i only go there when i absolutely have to. and would be a no no if it where a weeknight.


----------



## stevier (Feb 15, 2012)

jojobeans123 said:


> Cheers Stevie - just you and me so far mate!!
> 
> Bump!


We could hold meets in a phone box I suppose :lol2:


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

I voted yes. Would love scotland to become more into reptiles like a show held like doncaster. Hope you get a lot of people as this would be really great!.


----------



## Jaydan (Apr 30, 2012)

Fionab said:


> I dont think its as simple as saying yes or no, Scotland is a big place! and not everyone has transport.
> Im already an IHS member, but it would really depend where and when meetings where held if I could attend or not so i can only say I would do my best to try to attend where possible. but if it was in Glasgow I wouldn't really be happy about going as i only go there when i absolutely have to. and would be a no no if it where a weeknight.


Agree with this ^^^
Id love to say yes (did vote yes lol) but in reality living in the backa**e of nowhere means almost everywhere in scotland is a trek, and if its a school night I couldnt because of the kids, weekend would be depending on if we could get a babysitter. I would try my best too but there would be dependant on how often, when and where
(all that sounds so pessimistic, sorry)


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Just a thought, as I live miles from Scotland but.... if enough people wanted to form a branch, could you not have meetings in various locations to enable as many as possible to get to them?? Say 4 or 6 physical meets a year in different places, and then use something like a chat room / video conferencing etc to have virtual meets??.... as I say.... just a thought... J :2thumb:


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

Count me n me wifey in JoJo. Already an IHS member and would love to see a Scottish Branch up and running!


----------



## jojobeans123 (Feb 5, 2011)

Fionab said:


> I dont think its as simple as saying yes or no, Scotland is a big place! and not everyone has transport.
> Im already an IHS member, but it would really depend where and when meetings where held if I could attend or not so i can only say I would do my best to try to attend where possible. but if it was in Glasgow I wouldn't really be happy about going as i only go there when i absolutely have to. and would be a no no if it where a weeknight.


Yeah, i agree but it's a start at least - no?


I think (as has been suggested) we could hold meetings over several locations to make it fair for everyone who wants to get involved.


The purpose of the thread was really just to see how much interest there is, hopefully we can discuss the logistics of it once we have enough people on board.


----------



## jojobeans123 (Feb 5, 2011)

Jaydan said:


> Agree with this ^^^
> Id love to say yes (did vote yes lol) but in reality living in the backa**e of nowhere means almost everywhere in scotland is a trek, and if its a school night I couldnt because of the kids, weekend would be depending on if we could get a babysitter. I would try my best too but there would be dependant on how often, when and where
> (all that sounds so pessimistic, sorry)


It is going to be a tricky one to figure out but i'm sure we will be able to organise something. It would be great if we could get a unfied Herp society in Scotland, again if we can get enough folks on board then we can consider how it would best work.

In the words of Paul Kelly 'From little things, big things grow!'

: victory:


----------



## jojobeans123 (Feb 5, 2011)

tommybhoy said:


> Count me n me wifey in JoJo. Already an IHS member and would love to see a Scottish Branch up and running!


Good man Tommy! I'm not yet a member, but if the IHS had a Scotland branch then i would of course become a member.

I really appreciate what the IHS/FBH do for the hobby, especially with the positive outcome with Doncaster.

What puts me off though is, for my £21 (i know, it's not much!) other folks in the country benefit from the efforts from IHS/FBH and also have the advantages of a branch - Scotland doesn't!!


----------



## danse macabre (Jul 5, 2012)

yeah, i think it's a good idea.. none of my friends keep reps, the only other i person i see regularly who owns a snake is my cousin and he's only 7 so it'd be nice to get to know some grown ups i can prattle on to about reps without boring them to tears!!


----------



## jojobeans123 (Feb 5, 2011)

danse macabre said:


> yeah, i think it's a good idea.. none of my friends keep reps, the only other i person i see regularly who owns a snake is my cousin and he's only 7 so it'd be nice to get to know some grown ups i can prattle on to about reps without boring them to tears!!


Haha! Couldn't agree with you more mate. And i think this highlights exactly why we need a branch - how many more people in scotland are in this situation?

I know i am - I only know another 2 people who keep reps, would love to meet more like minded people, and of course have the opportunity to show off the collection! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

jojobeans123 said:


> Yeah, i agree but it's a start at least - no?
> 
> 
> I think (as has been suggested) we could hold meetings over several locations to make it fair for everyone who wants to get involved.
> ...


yep definately a start and yes to various locations and yes i think you will find there is lots of interest!


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

jojobeans123 said:


> Haha! Couldn't agree with you more mate. And i think this highlights exactly why we need a branch - how many more people in scotland are in this situation?
> 
> I know i am - I only know another 2 people who keep reps, would love to meet more like minded people, and of course have the opportunity to show off the collection! :mrgreen:


I know what you mean. A soon as I say anything about reptiles people are bored within a minute. So it would be good to talk to people that have the same interests as me.


----------



## jojobeans123 (Feb 5, 2011)

Gutted, one of the mods have moved this thread and all the votes have been lost for some reason! 

I think i counted 7 yes before it was moved - would everyone mind voting again please?

I think there's a good chance we could do this, all comments and PM's i've had on the subject have been fairly positive thus far.

I'm going to speak to one of the guys at IHS to see if there are any formal 'requirments' with starting a branch under the IHS banner.

Any more votes people? The more people we can get on board then the more chance we have of getting this going 

I also know a couple of people who will be willing to attend who aren't on here, anyone else know folks who would be interested who ain't on here - great opportunity to get involved with other like minded people!


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

jojobeans123 said:


> Gutted, one of the mods have moved this thread and all the votes have been lost for some reason!
> 
> I think i counted 7 yes before it was moved - would everyone mind voting again please?
> 
> ...


I would be up for getting in touch with them also. As the more of us say to them then the more chance we have.


----------



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

I think the IHS would be would be delighted to see a Scottish branch formed, it is a large country but there would be nothing to stop local meetings taking place once the branch had been formed. It would also help politically as Scotland is a separate country therefore having a society to represent the interest of keepers would be very useful.


----------



## jojobeans123 (Feb 5, 2011)

Chris Newman said:


> I think the IHS would be would be delighted to see a Scottish branch formed, it is a large country but there would be nothing to stop local meetings taking place once the branch had been formed. It would also help politically as Scotland is a separate country therefore having a society to represent the interest of keepers would be very useful.


Thanks for your endorsement Chris - really appreciated! Hopefully your comments will help gain more interest 

I have been giving it a lot of though and i think that perhaps starting a 'club' on facebook or something similar could be the starting point as this will allow me to have a centralised contact list for getting people together, and then arranging 'branch' meetings from there.

I don't think it has helped that this thread has been moved to here as this section of the forum doesn't seem to be as active as the dedicated rep sections.

Does anyone, including you Chris!  have anymore suggestions on how to stimulate more interest? I was thinkig some sort of mailer to rep shops in Scotland etc.... and of course facebook as it is massive!

Any suggestions would be grately appreciated....


----------



## Mcadam1222 (May 17, 2012)

jojobeans123 said:


> Thanks for your endorsement Chris - really appreciated! Hopefully your comments will help gain more interest
> 
> I have been giving it a lot of though and i think that perhaps starting a 'club' on facebook or something similar could be the starting point as this will allow me to have a centralised contact list for getting people together, and then arranging 'branch' meetings from there.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Putting up something in a reptile shops notice board ?


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

Definite yes! And I know non forumites/infrequent posters [one reason why FB and mailing rep shops would be a good publicity shout] who would be just as enthusiastic


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

there are a good few people who are not interested in forums or facebooks that keep reps........... talking the folks in Pets at home and the like see if you can get a poster put up I know the folks in my local [email protected] H are heavily into their reps and would probably love to know about groups starting, there are also the other rep shops that are scattered here and there.
also vets usually allow you to put posters up, I know Lawries in Falkirk does


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Also, the first FBH newsletter has just dropped into my inbox... maybe you could ask them to advertise it in their next one??.... J


----------



## MartinH1 (May 21, 2012)

I would gladly join, but as people have said everyone would be quite spread out: online chat room meetings would be good as would an occasional meet up. I don't know how you would go about arranging all of it though. Good luck! :2thumb:


----------



## jojobeans123 (Feb 5, 2011)

MartinH1 said:


> I would gladly join, but as people have said everyone would be quite spread out: online chat room meetings would be good as would an occasional meet up. I don't know how you would go about arranging all of it though. Good luck! :2thumb:


It aint gonna be easy! But where there's a will there's a way (hopefully!).....

Just so everyone knows where i am with this atm, i am in the process of designing some posters to fire out to pet shops, zoo's, vets etc.

Not had much time recently so progress has been a bit slow due to work, but this will slow down soon and willl give me more time to get it sorted - but i am working on it!!

The general consensus seems to be online group/chat with meetings every now and then.

I'm of the opinion that we need to have 'face to face' meetings as this will give everyone the opportunity to mingle and meet each other and to show off reps, give talks etc. And more importantly, it gives us more of a presence, certainly in terms of physically supporting the IHS.

Actually, that reminds me i still need to sign up for my membership......

: victory:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

If everyone pitched in and sorted tips for the driver end of the night a mini bus or bigger could be sorted :whistling2:

Cmon people i have severely noticed the lack of meets or expos n all that jazz in Scotland! Is there something wrong with Out Herpiness ?

If yez struggle gies a shout if theres enuff people theres always a solution and i can be the bread to hold this sexy Scottish sandwich together :lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

All ye needs a bit 30-40 folk! Bus tour! Sack this internet nonsense when were literally next door to each other! One of the smallest countrys in the world and were struggling to meet up am a missin sumin here :whistling2:
Seem to be the laziest n moaniest! Lets change that! Get peevied in a mini bus! And go go kartin! Scottish Peevied Go Karting Champ 2012 :notworthy:


----------



## Jaydan (Apr 30, 2012)

Hahahaha i for one love the minibus idea, that would be EPIC!
but in all serious I do think maybe a facebook page would be a good idea, alot the people I speak to about reps on fb arent on here, also looking back on what I wrote and it is pessimistic. 
If kids are welcome at the meets? then there is nothing stopping us, they would love a late night lol 
was there not something arranged on the 9th of June for something like this?


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

That no Hamburg ur on about wi Stevie on the mini bus?


----------



## Jaydan (Apr 30, 2012)

StaneyWid said:


> That no Hamburg ur on about wi Stevie on the mini bus?


where with who now??


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

PARTY BUS!

I mean herpy bus.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

A see

Right welll im new so...... One of those ones! N a dont run in the normal reptile circles so to speak! But good few of my M8s would be game for it my wee Bro n that n if it came down to it il get a good 15 folk together if we kin get upto 30-40 least its sumin towards it even only half the folk r into reps its all 1 for me!

I am the bread for the Sexy Scottish Reptile Assocation! A should have a buissness up n runnin Asap Just bn Delays! But were going for Animal courier Service as well full blow out! And got the contacts for mini buses and all the jazz!

One of those ones im game for a laugh n a do the most random stuff ever n well that sounds like a random day out

Read a post about kids tho ? Hmmm a dont mind but that ruins me having a few beers Etc :gasp: N a dunno wed hae ti hit a theme park sortae thing or event for the kids if we done it that way!

Either way im game!

Theme parks
Strippers
Pubs
Clubs
Go Karting
Fishing
A dunno Skinny dipping ? Know what a mean am easy! Lets bring on the random Nonsense! : victory:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Here what do you all think of this for the company name as well

Tartan Tarantulas :whistling2:

Will be doing other exotics and pretty much full service for everything,no started up as waiting for (Cant name Company at moment) to see if there joining in or there gonna go it alone like they have been doing but its one of those ones :lol2:


----------



## Fionab (Mar 28, 2010)

tbh i dont see the point in having a IHS reptile Club if half the people that come to it arent into reptiles, dont you think it kind of defeats the purpose?

I dont mind kids at these types of things as long as they are well behaved! 

its not always so easy to get to things, its not about being moany or lazy - as someone who works full time and does photography part time no one can call me lazy, the problem is that by the time i also spend time with my family i have little time for other things. and im sure im not the only one in that situation.

Count me out of any minibus lol I prefer to take my own car but i dont mind picking folks up enroute


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Was just trying to help! when read it sounded like transport was the issue!

Understanable people are busy ? But this threads obv for a reason no?? To resolve/work something out!

Like said id be game for it count me n id be willing to help but id prefer the mini bus side of thing more banter the better :2thumb:


----------



## Jaydan (Apr 30, 2012)

My boys are well behaved lol well with the exception of the 3 year old but i can get a babysitter for him, no need for theme parks etc? My older boys are into the snakes as much as we are and would love the meetings, especially if they could see other peoples snakes  

Stanley wid, it wouldnt stop you having a beer, my kids, my responsibilty :2thumb:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Its sean no stanley lolol Imagine i was called stanley :blush:

Doesnt put me up nor down was just suggestions for a bit randomness! :lol2:

Again tho would take some bit of sexyness to get this organised :whistling2:


----------



## Jaydan (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry SEAN (was 4am and i may have been slightly tiddly haha)
Certainly Randomness :lol2:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Its all good no need to apoligise : victory:


----------



## GMAN79 (May 12, 2012)

I think this would be a great idea i know of a few rep keepers that dont really post on here who would be very interested in coming along.

If there is anything me or my partner can do to help get this up and running just let us know


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

GMAN79 said:


> I think this would be a great idea i know of a few rep keepers that dont really post on here who would be very interested in coming along.
> 
> If there is anything me or my partner can do to help get this up and running just let us know


Aye same m8s/breeders i know cant be bothered wi the crap on here/The internet in general!

Def could be an idea n really wouldnt take that much organisation

But like everything last minute,flys would drop rapidly! N could end up going welsh!:whistling2:

Im def game anyway :2thumb:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Kempton

Any1 in scotland struggling to get down?


----------

